# Caribe has a what appears to be a sore on its body



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Noticed today one of my caribes has what a appears to be almost a bloodclot like formation by its tail, when i look upclose it looks like a blood almost like it was attacked but im not sure. Thing thats odd is the spot is kind of built up i guess like a large size pimple. Any ideas. Btw i don't have a digital camera so refrain from the "show pics" post, i feel like i described it well enough.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:







jk Unless you've described it perfectlu or can ever provide a pic, then Im guessing its the same as what my reds had before. Is it something like a red vein running along the fin and at the end had a bump caused by a bite? If its the same thing.. I conclude it to be a wound exposed and got inflamed and infected in time. This happened to one of my 11" red when 3 Craibs tried to gang up on him for space. Just use the usualy treatment with salt and bump should deflate and heal quickly..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if you can take a pic ..it would surely help us out


----------

